# How to ? on pizza ovens



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks for all the good vibes everyone it worked!! I'm back in the sadle again........ YEAH WHOOO! Got offers from both interviews....I'm going with the country club over the bakery (and didn't burn any bridges while choosing, that's important to me). 

I got a breif look at their ovens, that will be toasting my buns literally. They have a double deck pizza oven , no steam injection for breads (but their not asking for bread from me....?). I noticed it had a temp. gage for the top and bottom of EACH oven.....I've never seen that before. Actually it's been a long long time since I've had a pizza oven available, just convections. So getting used to it will be different (but I have a double set of convect. too).

Sooooo anyone work out of that kind of oven with double temp.s gages??? Just set bottom to 350 and leave heat top off, or what?

TIA


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Ok, so you won't be coming here!

The ovens are probably more of a deck oven then pizza oven. Once you get there take a look at the deck. If there are three metal sheetpan sized plates on the bottom then this will operate just like a conventional oven. If there is a solid piece pressed fiberglass looking plate this will be good for cakes, it absorbs more of the direct heat. I'm assuming that these are gas ovens with individual thermostats. You will use both thermostats.
The only thing you might incurr with these ovens are hot spots. I think you will really like using these for batter that has to roll up the sides of pans. 
spray some release on sheet paper in a sheet pan and fill all decks and bake. Keep an eye and you will see you hot spots darken the paper first.
anyway, simple answer. use as a conventional oven. If the bottoms are dirty this can really effect your baking. Remove them and clean thoroughly. Replace and temper them as you would a new oven.200 1 hr.--300 2 hr. 400 3hr.
Metal bottoms may require double sheet panning to slow down direct heat so make sure you always keep your deck pans seperate from the fools on the hot side, they need to be nice and flat.


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Good deal! Congrats, Wendy! Another CC job, 'eh? What sort of stuff will you be doing there?


----------



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

Thank-you Jeff, great advice with the paper....I sure will do that!

Type of work........well the one thing I've learned is it can be alot different then what the interviewer said, sooooo.... Keeping that in mind typical country club work has a little of everything (just what I love).
Buffets Fri. and Sat. night, Italian (low budget) plated Wed. nights. Banquets and parties thru the week and on weekends and golf outting on Mondays in the summer. Holiday events, gourmet nights like wine tastings.

It's not a salaried position, so that will be different watching my hours. He wants to continue buying his cookie doughs (boo hoo) and some mini pastries and shortcut items like chocolate garnishes. They'll pay me extra for wedding cakes and other unusal items (so that might be nice).

I think the difference between this club and my last club will be that this is a more social club with more smaller parties and alot of ala carte dinning. Last club was like #87 ranked in the world for golf so it was mainly large golf outtings all week long. No ala carte business to speak of. They were there to GOLF, food and partying wasn't their interest.

The members aren't as outragously rich at new place, their people who still work. Hopefully more children (I like doing fun things for them). 

I'm excited too about the Chef (he bakes alittle and they looked great!). The owners promoted the head chef to club manager last year and promoted the sous to head chef. They've been together for 13 years so the front of the house 'should' work really smoothly with the back (I hope). Chef is American and soft spoken so comunication with him should be much better then last experience. 

oops Time to go to work........see ya.


----------



## katbalou (Nov 21, 2001)

dear wendy,
congratulations!!!!    
kat


----------



## angrychef (Jan 15, 2001)

Wendy, see....told ya it would happen! 

You sound very excited and ready. Definitely keep track of hours because when the holiday season comes, all that overtime adds up. Will you have an assistant?
What brand are the ovens. I work with a double deck Blodgett and do have to bake most cakes/quickbreads with a sheetpan underneath. That was a great suggestion from Jeff about the paper, I'll keep that one.

Once again, congratulations.


----------



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

No assistant here, they'd rather buy in items to support me. Although this kitchen is pretty big the area I work in has extremely limited space...so I couldn't fit someone else in there.

I forgot to look at the name of these ovens, but there really nice and throw off less heat then the convections (their not blodgetts). I don't have a vent over my ovens and I stand very close to them (YUK). So there's really a heat issue here.

You have to use the top heat to get even heat with this oven. It will take some free time for me to get a chance to test it out more. I can't afford to ruin anything yet.

It was a struggle having to bake not knowing their ovens temp.s (how much to dial down). Plus they have all 10" pan and 8" pans (very limited at that) and I'm familar with my recipes in 9"ers so......I feel like a newbie in several regards. Oh, well.


----------

